# Lolla Rosa and Tango - safe for my sulcata?



## KingInCulver (Dec 6, 2012)

I've noticed that some spring mixes contain Lolla Rosa and Tango - can anyone verify that these are safe to feed to my sulcata? And to what extent or in what quantities? Is it more a "feed in moderation" type like escarole, endive, etc., or more like "don't really feed" like spinach?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2012)

If you are feeding all of the things that come in the package of Spring Mix, then you are feeding lollo rosa and tango "in moderation." They make up only a small part of the contents of the package.


----------



## KingInCulver (Dec 6, 2012)

emysemys said:


> If you are feeding all of the things that come in the package of Spring Mix, then you are feeding lollo rosa and tango "in moderation." They make up only a small part of the contents of the package.



thanks yvonne, but i was just more curious as to what extent lollo rosa and tango are good or bad for my tortoise. i'm asking because i recall reading some threads here that others use spring mix, but remove the spinach because its not good, or just stop using the prepackaged spring mix altogether - that's what i did, mainly because of the content of spinach. i found a lettuce mix that did not contain any spinach, but i don't really know these two particular greens, and i wasn't able to find information on them.

(sorry in advance if i'm being too OCD)


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2012)

"Chemical Composition
Lollo Rosso contains chemical compounds called anthocyanins and flavonoids. Quercetin is an important flavonoid found in Lollo Rosso in great concentrations. Lollo Rosso outer leaves contain about 27 mg of quercetin per kg, while other varieties of lettuce contain much less. Round lettuce, for instance, contains 11 mg of the compound per kg, while iceberg lettuce has only 2 mg per kg. Quercetin has shown anti-inflammatory, antioxidant and antihistamine properties during laboratory studies.

Nutritional Values
Like other lettuce varieties, Lollo Rosso has no fat and poor protein content. It provides 2 g of carbohydrates and 20 calories to every 100 g. However, Lollo Rosso and other dark leaf lettuce varieties are rich in Vitamin A, folate, Vitamin C, and vitamins B1 and B2. Lollo Rosso is also an excellent source of fiber and minerals such as iron, molybdenum, phosphorus and potassium."

Lollo Rosso is quite ok to feed to your tortoise.


I couldn't find anything specifically on Tango, however it is grouped in with other petite lettuces and is high in vitamins a and c and high in calcium. It is also quite ok to feed your tortoise.

I have switched from Spring Mix to Santa Barbara Mix. Its not found in many stores, but I have been able to find it at Smart and Final.


----------



## KingInCulver (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks so much yvonne! you are magnificent!! i recall reading you using the santa barbara mix, but i haven't been able to find it at my usual spots - i will have to track down a smart and final.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2012)

KingInCulver said:


> thanks so much yvonne! you are magnificent!! ...



This is what I keep trying to tell my friends and family...but I'm having a very hard time convincing them.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 6, 2012)

What is in Santa barbera that made you swich?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2012)

endive and escarole plus raddiccio


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 6, 2012)

emysemys said:


> endive and escarole plus raddiccio



So is it the same as spring mix plus these above listed?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2012)

No. It only has escarole, endive and radiccio. I add weeds and leaves from outside to it.


----------

